# How many Beetles have you seen?



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

There are plenty of VW dealers in SoCal and 5 dealers within 20 miles. So far I've seen only ONE on the road... and that was 3 weeks ago.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Besides the one's I've test driven, I've only seen ONE on the road. It was a white Turbo Launch Edition and it was headed towards Asheville NC on some freeway (26?). It was last week when I was on vacation.


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

here in maine not a single one, however the dealers do have some decent inventory in stock considering where i am. No non launch turbos though only loaded 2.5 models in a few colors.

Im excited to actually see someone driving one as i feel they are a pretty unique and fun car, hopefully a reliable one at that!


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

DC area, I've seen NONE which is strange considering the demographics and income here.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I saw one in the past few weeks. Driving behind one so I only saw it from the back 

VW isn't doing the best job at promoting the car and making sure people know its out there, IMO. Those that have bought, seem to really enjoy the car, which is good news. I keep wanting to get to the dealer and at least see the full car in person. I'm liking it though. Not sure I'd ever buy one, unless it was a secondary car, but that goes for any of the Beetles really. Now that I have my GTI, its hard to give up the usable space. But the 6-speed manual standard on the TDI sounds pretty tempting...


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Hey R.Chick,

I too want a TDI Bug until I read up at tdiclub.com about problems that VW has not dealt with. The failure rate is low but the repair cost is so high that it will negate any savings associated with owning a TDI. Look up High Pressure Fuel Pump (HPFP) and Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF). 

From what I've gathered... 

HPFP failure could contaminate the entire fueling system from the tank to the injectors. Replacement of all the parts can cost up to $6-7k. 

DPF functions like a CAT convertor and burns off particulate every few hundred miles. VW says the DPF suppose to last 100k. However, there are TDI owners who have had their 2nd or 3rd DPF replaced already. Each costs up to $1k. 

Hopefully, VW will have these issues fixed soon. I think there might be class action lawsuit against VWoA on the HPFP issue.


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

We live in a county of 100 000 and ours seems to be the only one. There are 4 dealers about 45 miles away. I have seen two new Passats in the last couple of days. Have not seen any advertisement in the past 2 weeks. what is VW thinking? The car is awesome. Nothing else on the road like it. I see a ton of the hamster cars on the road. Cramped little pos that look like any other box on four wheels but they do advertise them all the time. Wake up VW!


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*SEEN????*

I have had mine since Sept 24th, have not seen any others, the dealer where I got mine had two come in Sept 21, Black Turbo Launch Editions, one delivered on Sept 23rd and mine on Sept 24. If I can find out how to post pictures I would post some of my Black Turbo, finally was able to put my "KNEWBUG" plates on yesterday. This is the third BEETLE the plates have been on, 1999 GLS, 2003 NBC and now 2012 BEETLE.



KNEWBUG


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Other than the ones at the 2 close dealers, I have seen NONE on the road! A coworker saw one last week- black, not sure what kind. He said it looked really good!


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Because they are all on backorder!!!! LoL. Most of them are around Chicago thanks to Oprah buying 300 Beetles. :laugh:


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks alot opera......


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Because they are all on backorder!!!! LoL. Most of them are around Chicago thanks to Oprah buying 300 Beetles. :laugh:


Either that or the owners are too busy washing, waxing and admiring them instead of driving them.


----------



## Spasoje (Aug 14, 2011)

I haven't seen a single one on the road, either; only three 2.5's at the dealer.

By contrast, I've seen a couple of the less-anticipated 2012 Passats on the roads already.


----------



## NoJetta (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm in Chicagoland...

I saw one in the burbs, one in the city, both were the so-called denim blue. I wonder if they were the same car, ha ha!


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Saw a red base 2.5 last night at the mall, broke a few necks of people passing it.:thumbup:


----------



## jpbran (May 18, 2008)

"We live in a county of 100 000 and ours seems to be the only one."

You've seen ALL 100k residents' cars? 

I've only seen one; a Demin Blue (BABY blue!) on the highway here in Nashville. Seen a few Passats, which may be expected being 80-ish miles from the plant.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Hey R.Chick,
> 
> I too want a TDI Bug until I read up at tdiclub.com about problems that VW has not dealt with. The failure rate is low but the repair cost is so high that it will negate any savings associated with owning a TDI. Look up High Pressure Fuel Pump (HPFP) and Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF).
> 
> ...


Oh I know about the HPFP problems. And there isn't much "could" about it. When it grenades, it WILL contaminate the entire fuel system. I haven't been seeing so much in the '11+ cars. Seems to be more in the '09 and '10 cars, but I have seen a couple. Instances are few, though serious. If you keep all of your fuel receipts it seems VW is more likely to take responsibility (as you can prove that you bought diesel and not gasoline as apparently a lot of dealers are saying is the cause). I wouldn't be buying new anyway. Can't afford it. So I'll wait and see what VW ends up doing about it.


----------



## Angamie (Mar 16, 2009)

I haven't seen any. I'm in southern Maryland and my dealer is an hour away which makes them about 45 from DC. They only have the test model. No 12's in yet.


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

My wife tells me that about 4 people a day pull into her lot at work and check her car out. Lately its been people driving New Beetles. The even go to her office and ask questions. She also has people stop and talk to her at the mall and store all the time. Lots of interest in the car. She loves the car, glad she did not buy the Passat. Talked to a friend yesterday that is in the market for a new VW to replace his 02 Passat and he had not seen a beetle yet.
VW is doing a great job keeping this car a secret.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

IHC said:


> My wife tells me that about 4 people a day pull into her lot at work and check her car out. Lately its been people driving New Beetles. The even go to her office and ask questions. She also has people stop and talk to her at the mall and store all the time. Lots of interest in the car. She loves the car, glad she did not buy the Passat. Talked to a friend yesterday that is in the market for a new VW to replace his 02 Passat and he had not seen a beetle yet.
> VW is doing a great job keeping this car a secret.


Imagine how much longer we would have to wait for delivery of the MT cars if VW did a better
job of promoting them ! Part of the problem could be that each car has got to be loaded up with
a load of drugs before they can get the car out of the Puebla plant. Then if they're inspected
at the border they get impounded. My Mexicali connections have informed me that this is what
happened to my car. I think my dealer here in Brooklyn is secretly dismantling the cars when 
they do arrive in the dead of night, looking for morsels that the drug inspectors might have missed,
but that's a story for another time.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

My 5-spd manual Denim Blue base model will be here in 2 weeks.:thumbup:


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Congrats LL! 
I still have not seen any on the road, but when I was at the dealer, the only one left is a yellow 2.5- which wasn't there a couple weeks ago. There were NO other Beetles there. 
People have bought the others, but they aren't driving within a 10 mile radius of the dealer!


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

ridgemanron said:


> Imagine how much longer we would have to wait for delivery of the MT cars if VW did a better
> job of promoting them ! Part of the problem could be that each car has got to be loaded up with
> a load of drugs before they can get the car out of the Puebla plant. Then if they're inspected
> at the border they get impounded. My Mexicali connections have informed me that this is what
> ...


Doped up Beetle


----------



## vw93cc (Jul 24, 2011)

I saw one in Columbus, OH back in September. Bright yellow 2.5. Have not seen any since then.


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Round trip between Portland and Eugene Oregon today with stops in Salem, did not see any. Saw a bunch of late model New Beetles , a couple driven by men !


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

I've seen two red ones and a silver one...

All three were parked at VW Canada HQ. We're SUPPOSED to be getting one at the dealership this week.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Followed a blue turbo one on yesterday for a mile or so. Such a gorgeous color.


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

Haven't seen a single one yet


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

oidoglr said:


> Followed a blue turbo one on yesterday for a mile or so. Such a gorgeous color.


I test drove a Reef Blue, which comes only in Turbo with DSG. Me likes!!!

So far I still have seen ONLY ONE Beetle (RED) on the road.


----------



## gtisponge (Mar 16, 2006)

Haven't seen any in Canada yet


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

*One only...*

I had heard that Beetles would be arriving soon about a month ago, so I went by the local dealer and they had just taken their very first one off the truck that morning, a bare bones Turbo, probably a Launch Edition. It was in the service department having some prep work done, and a few minutes later the salesman and I were pulling plastic covers off the seats so we could take it for a spin. He asked if I wanted to drive it, he drove a block away from the dealership, we switched seats, and I took it for a good spin. So I was (almost) the first person to drive one in this county, certainly the first to drive one at speed. I ordered one two days later. So far that's the only one I've seen, although my wife spotted one in San Francisco the following week. I'll let you know when I spot another.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Silver 2.5*

Saw my first on the street today in Santa Barbara Ca. Was a Silver 2.5 with the all chrome retro wheels.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Old bug man*

I have had my Black Turbo Launch Edition since Sept 24th. It arrived at the dealer on Sept 21st from the Port of San Diego. Today is the first day I have seen another on the street, a Silver 2.5 with the all chrome retro wheels.


KNEWBUG


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

saw my first one on the road yesterday, red... dont know which model but it looked pretty damn sharp...


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

There was a slightly used Oprah Beetle at the Salt Lake City dealership where I bought my Beetle. My sales rep said a woman won it and immediately drove it back home to trade in on a new Jetta. NO price break on the used Beetle at all (they are selling at MSRP here).

Bill


----------



## Njaneer (Oct 2, 2006)

I have not see one on the road yet, but I have seen a few Fiat 500s and a couple Hyundai Velosters though. Definatley nothing like the New Beetle 1998 release.


----------



## msvwbeetle (Nov 14, 2011)

*one too many*

I have not seen any on the road. I have seen three in service when I take my Lemon VW 2012 Beetle in. It is a mess. So much wrong with it.


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

DC/NoVa - plenty here - 2+ per day.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Just got our first one at the dealership today... I got to do the PDI. (Reflex silver/2.5/auto)

As a Beetle fanatic, I have to say I'm very impressed. Sadly it was an auto, but I feel they've done a nice job on the car. Sure feels better than the 2011+ Jetta!!!!!

I'm REALLY surprised to see that the fenders are made of metal...


----------



## c2tjmc (Nov 16, 2011)

Only one I have seen is the one I drive. Really want to see another one on the road....but for now I am fine with being the only one around! Although I have personally seen 6 people take delivery at the dealership, so they are around here in Hampton Roads.


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

I've only seen them at the dealership. Mine is the first one anyone at work has seen.


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

2VWatatime said:


> DC/NoVa - plenty here - 2+ per day.


ditto...silver one and yellow one...

And, just last night, they were side by side...well a lane apart - couldn't snap a pic quick enough - too much traffic! :banghead:


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Got a black one in at the dealership on the twister wheels, sunroof and Fender audio system yesterday... oh man what a sexy car. During the road test for the PDI I found myself trying to drive by glass faced buildings just to stare at the thing in lust.

I want one so badly.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Saw what looked like either a Toffee Brown or Platinum Gray base w/ Heritage wheels yesterday evening in Cleveland's Little Italy.


----------



## b-willy-850 (Nov 17, 2011)

I have only seen our Blk Launch in Pensacola or Tallahassee. I know of one two in town that are out there but not on the road. Love the car and it is fun to drive. Once the drivers side window problem gets fixed, we will have a great car. We have Vw's since 86 and this is the one that is the most fun to drive.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Njaneer said:


> I have not see one on the road yet, but I have seen a few Fiat 500s and a couple Hyundai Velosters though. Definatley nothing like the New Beetle 1998 release.


I've seen a bunch of Fiat 500 but still only ONE Beetle on the road. Surprisingly I've seen a few 2012 Passats in the last two weeks driving in Florida along the coast from Boca Raton to Key West.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Beetles I`ve seen*

I have seen four on the road: White Turbo Launch Edition, Denim Blue 2.5, Red 2.5, Yellow 2.5
Today at the VW Dealer in Santa Barbara I saw three: Red Turbo, Denim Blue 2.5 and Yellow 2.5
Window sticker on Red turbo had a $150.00 deduction on the sticker price in the options section.






KNEWBUG


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

Seen only this one so far.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

I've been surprised at how much attention this Beetle gets. Even people who do not know VW has this new model out come up and say what a great looking car it is. When gassing up or just at the market someone almost always comes up to me to talk about the Beetle. And, perhaps showing that VW has nailed it this time - they are all guys.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> I've been surprised at how much attention this Beetle gets. Even people who do not know VW has this new model out come up and say what a great looking car it is. When gassing up or just at the market someone almost always comes up to me to talk about the Beetle. And, perhaps showing that VW has nailed it this time - they are all guys.
> 
> Bill


It's got that 'original VW / 356 Porsche' DNA that guys can't help being drawn to. Who'd a 'thunk' that a basic design that goes back to the 1930's would mezmerize guys for over 70 years...all the
way to the present? Recently saw a 'mint condition' 1965 356 C that was offered for sale in
Southampton for $75,000. Whether Ferdinand Porsche was designing 'The Peoples Car', which
translates to 'Volkswagen', or his more powerful 'racing' versions under his own name, the word
that comes to mind is 'genius'!


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> It's got that 'original VW / 356 Porsche' DNA that guys can't help being drawn to.


I could not agree more, Ronald. For, what you describe is exactly what attracted me to the Beetle.

Bill


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Wherever I go...*

This is what happens......


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> I could not agree more, Ronald. For, what you describe is exactly what attracted me to the Beetle.
> 
> Bill


You're a man after my own heart !


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Porsche DNA

1952 356 Coupe









Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

dr_spock said:


> Seen only this one so far.


I need to find out what these 18" Twister wheels sell for from VW ? When my car arrives, I 
already have my chrome Talladega ones to replace them with, so I'm going to put them up 
for '1/2' price to anyone one wants them. They'll have about 5 miles on them, in addition to
the 15 or so miles on them from the port, and they will fit 'snuggly' in the same two cushioned
boxes my Talladega wheels arrived in so as to guarantee a protected shipment. P.S. - They
decided to use the Talladega wheel style on the new Golf R but I believe they are shiny 
aluminum whereas mine will be chrome plated with clear-coat protection from the elements.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> I need to find out what these 18" Twister wheels sell for from VW?


According to [email protected] (a vwvortex banner advertiser) the 18x8 twisters are $435.60 each. That may not be MSRP as he tends to discount.

Bill


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

dr_spock said:


> Seen only this one so far.


Where's the spoiler?


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Ah... you're not a pro yet!!! 

It's a 2.5L with upgraded wheels, not a turbo. 

Look at the mirror caps. They are red, not black.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> According to [email protected] (a vwvortex banner advertiser) the 18x8 twisters are $435.60 each. That may not be MSRP as he tends to discount.
> 
> Bill


Thanks for the info.


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

I've been stopped quite a few times since I got my Beetle two weeks ago. All but one of them have been male. They all seem to like the look of the car.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Ah... you're not a pro yet!!!
> 
> It's a 2.5L with upgraded wheels, not a turbo.
> 
> Look at the mirror caps. They are red, not black.


The wheels threw me off......darn it.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> The wheels threw me off......darn it.


Nothing slips by the 'Cadenza' man ! It's kind of scary, for I believe everything he see's and learn's
about for the first time is absorbed into his memory........forever !


----------



## Mangledpup (Jun 17, 2011)

Just saw my first '12 Beetle on the road today. Denim blue I believe. On Long Island, heading East on the Northern Parkway right before the split to the Meadowbrook. A little before 7 pm. Wonder if it was anyone on here?


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Okay, I just drove from San Francisco south, through San Jose, down to Santa Barbara, then through L.A. all the way to Palm Springs. I kept a careful count of how many 2012 Beetles I saw as I drove through the most populace, auto intensive state in the union, and I counted...

...zero. :sly:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> Okay, I just drove from San Francisco south, through San Jose, down to Santa Barbara, then through L.A. all the way to Palm Springs. I kept a careful count of how many 2012 Beetles I saw as I drove through the most populace, auto intensive state in the union, and I counted...
> 
> ...zero. :sly:


The problem could very well have to do with many Beetles being fitted with a 'Klingon-like'
cloaking device. It's a pricey option but has its advantages....I'm sure. Don't know what
they might be but I'm sure Bill from Utah can tell us what they are.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

I've seen only 2 Beetles since the first week of October. There are 4 dealers within 20 miles...


----------



## ljmattox (Nov 27, 2011)

Saw my first on the road yesterday, silver, as I was leaving work in downtown STL.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

ljmattox said:


> Saw my first on the road yesterday


Same here.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jun 14, 2006)

I saw a Brown Turbo with MT. Oh wait, that was in my dreams.


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

Keep the Faith!


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Saw my second one on the road Monday I believe. Denim blue. Looks sharp.

Drove by a bunch of dealers in my travels the last 2 weeks. Seen a few on lots, but not a ton.

I'm not surprised I'm not seeing many. Production isn't really all that high from what I understand so its not like the dealers have the same number of Beetles on the lots as they do Jettas or Golfs, etc. Less to selll = less on the roads.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Spotted today....*

Was coming south on Highway 101 in Ventura in my work truck, noticed in my rearview mirror a black Beetle. It was a Black Turbo Launch Edition like mine. Had paper plate from Barber VW the dealership in Ventura. Looks like VW is delivering non preorder Black Turbo Launch Editions to the dealers. My dealer now has two of them.

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I see a few everyday at work (VW dealership) :laugh: I've seen a handful out and about so far.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

1


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

I have yet to see any others in the NoVA/DC area.


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

I saw a denim blue one in Medina last week.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Wish I have a garage like this...

VW Wolfsburg HQ


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

You can clearly see at the lower '3 o'clock' position in the photo that my car is in the rack !
I don't know how Bill from Utah screwed up the car's documents so badly when he sneaked
into Puebla, that they wound up sending my car all the way back to Germany and had it 
put into their inventory, but he did ! P.S. - Do we have any secret agents in Germany that
can ' finagle' my car onto a boat and brought to N.Y.? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Seen today on highway 101 southbound north of ventura calif.*

Had paper id plate for VW Dealer in Walnut Calif.






:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

UTE said:


> There was a slightly used Oprah Beetle at the Salt Lake City dealership where I bought my Beetle. My sales rep said a woman won it and immediately drove it back home to trade in on a new Jetta. NO price break on the used Beetle at all (they are selling at MSRP here).
> 
> Bill


Maybe Oprah Beetles will become collector's items. They are rarities. Maybe gaugeless Turbos too.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

PlatGrey looks better on the Beetle than other VWs, especially with those wheels.


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

Cadenza_7o said:


> PlatGrey looks better on the Beetle than other VWs, especially with those wheels.


ic: :thumbup:


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Cadenza_7o said:


> PlatGrey looks better on the Beetle than other VWs, especially with those wheels.[/IMG]


Yes. It does.

Bill


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Saw another one today in Santa Barbara Calif*

Getting on the 101 at Garden St, grey Turbo this time. This one had regular Calif plates.






:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

KNEWBUG said:


> Getting on the 101 at Garden St, grey Turbo this time. This one had regular Calif plates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good picture as before. I'm hoping to get some interviews. If I do I'll post them. :thumbup: ic:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I would construct a sign that says, 'IS YOUR CAR A MANUAL STICK-SHIFT ?' This
will save you a lot of unnecessary stopping for 'automatics'.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> I would construct a sign that says, 'IS YOUR CAR A MANUAL STICK-SHIFT ?' This
> will save you a lot of unnecessary stopping for 'automatics'.


It's easy enough to tell. The brake lights--usually on on automatics, usually not on on sticks.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Still, after 3 1/2 months post- launch, I have not seen ONE on the road!


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*?????*



moodylucy said:


> Still, after 3 1/2 months post- launch, I have not seen ONE on the road!


What city and state do you live, is there a VW dealer near by???






KNEWBUG


----------



## Small_Dub (May 29, 2003)

I was at Dixie&401 VW in Mississauga on Sunday and they have 4 on location. 
Two are going to the Toronto Auto Show, they are all wrapped up ( one light blue, one white )
they have a sheet of paper inside with writing saying " Auto Show Car "
They have one white one inside the dealership. Also one more done up beetle outside 
with sweet rims, looks charcoal grey. 
Anyone in the area, have a look.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> Still, after 3 1/2 months post- launch, I have not seen ONE on the road!


Yea, but if anyone see's you before you see them, they are going to high-tail it out of the 
area asap so there could be an armada of them in your town that just know the value in
avoiding volcanic 'Lady Ghia'.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Saw a Toffee Brown 2.5 on the highway next to me the other day. That color looks sharp!


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

vdub10golf said:


> Saw a Toffee Brown 2.5 on the highway next to me the other day. That color looks sharp!


I've been visiting the dealers and I've seen every color except Toffee Brown.


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

I love my toffee brown one. I did pick the color sight unseen when I ordered it. I'm so happy with it. Very sharp in person.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

katie78 said:


> I love my toffee brown one. I did pick the color sight unseen when I ordered it. I'm so happy with it. Very sharp in person.


For Cleveland the color might more accurately be called 'Iced Toffee'.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Yea, but if anyone see's you before you see them, they are going to high-tail it out of the
> area asap so there could be an armada of them in your town that just know the value in
> avoiding volcanic 'Lady Ghia'.


Just saw Dante's Peak..... That's on topic......


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Your husband claims that the biggest eruption you ever displayed coincided
with the one at Mt. Saint Helen's on May 18th, 1995. Could have just been a
coincidence....but then again, who can say for sure ?


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I finally saw my first one! A red one , no sunroof.


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

katie78 said:


> I love my toffee brown one. I did pick the color sight unseen when I ordered it. I'm so happy with it. Very sharp in person.


Can you post a picture of it? I have not seen one that color yet. ic:

If you have posted a picture some wheres else a link would do.

TY!


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*BROWN*



Heaters X01 said:


> Can you post a picture of it? I have not seen one that color yet. ic:
> 
> If you have posted a picture some wheres else a link would do.
> 
> TY!


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*another*


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

KNEWBUG said:


>


Thanks KNEWBUG, where were these pictures taken? 

Take care.

TY!

-Roger


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Toyjam #10*



Heaters X01 said:


> Thanks KNEWBUG, where was these pictures taken?
> 
> Take care.
> 
> ...



Long Beach California, last October

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Tgoyjam # 10*


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

KNEWBUG said:


>


Good work, as I said before. I have yet to see one in the wild. Will keep my eyes peeled.

Thanks for sharing. :wave: eace:

-Roger


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Wow...I LOVE that toffee brown!


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

KNEWBUG said:


>


Thanks again KNEWBUG.

Yes, toffee brown. I can dig it. Great car. I like all the colors. All I hear when I'm out driving my X01 Beetle buying gas or just stopped at a light, yes, at a stop light, they asked me, Is that the new VW? They love it.

I have only had one problem with it. I fixed it myself. It was the window, when I pulled the auto up button for the passenger side window it went up and right back down. No the button did not break, this is a really fine car. Here is what I did. I put the window all the way down, next held up on the auto up button until the window reached the top, held the button 3 seconds, then pressed auto window button for window to go down, repeated, held auto button to make the window go up did not let go held button and after it reached the top held another 3 seconds. That fixed it. No more problems. 

The owners manual has answers that you can read concerning windows. Hope to see a 2012 toffee brown Beetle in my fun time driving in my 2012 Reflex Silver Metallic Volkswagen Beetle.

eace:


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Heaters X01 said:


> I have only had one problem with it. I fixed it myself. It was the window, when I pulled the auto up button for the passenger side window it went up and right back down. No the button did not break, this is a really fine car. Here is what I did. *I put the window all the way down, next held up on the auto up button until the window reached the top, held the button 3 seconds, then pressed auto window button for window to go down, repeated, held auto button to make the window go up did not let go held button and after it reached the top held another 3 seconds.* That fixed it. No more problems.
> 
> The owners manual has answers that you can read concerning windows. Hope to see a 2012 toffee brown Beetle in my fun time driving in my 2012 Reflex Silver Metallic Volkswagen Beetle.
> 
> eace:


Interesting... looks like a reset procedure of some sort. Is this from the Owner's Manual? 

I think you skipped the part where you face South-Southwest, take a double shot of Jaeger-Meister and do a Chicken Dance. 

 Congrats on the fix 

With my '01 NB, I have a hand grenade ready if kicking the tires don't fix it. 

BTW, I saw the third Beetle today (since the 1st week of Oct '11). It was a 2.5L Denim. Looks good!!!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

This is why I continue to pay homage to 'The Cadenza Man'. Without him we would be
like lost hikers wandering around the Utah salt flats with Bill as our leader, saying
'Hmmmm' when asked which way to go in order to return to civilization ?


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Interesting... looks like a reset procedure of some sort. Is this from the Owner's Manual?
> 
> I think you skipped the part where you face South-Southwest, take a double shot of Jaeger-Meister and do a Chicken Dance.
> 
> ...


 I'm still working on it. LoL! "What would life be without a challenge?"

See page 48 under Reactivating the one-touch feature. I read this later after I reset my cars window. I felt lucky that it worked.

The procedure I used was from the owners manual for the Mazda 2 that I had traded for the 2012 VW Beetle. Like the Mazda 2 the beetle's window had to be reset from time to time.

If the procedure on page 48 or what I did does not work for you take it to the dealer.


"I have seen at least 10 new 2012 Beetles and am enjoying my ride very much."

eace:

-Roger


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I have now seen 2 red 2.5's- may be the same one, but I was too far back when the traffic stopped.
I have seen the same red one, twice, near work.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Saw a silver base turbo yesterday. The guy said he liked it. He went from a 2001 MB. 
Sorry :laugh:*NB*- most of my time is spent with *M*oody *B*lues.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

moodylucy said:


> Saw a silver base turbo yesterday. The guy said he liked it. He went from a *2001 MB*.


 Is that a Benz or a Moo Beetle???


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Is that a Benz or a Moo Beetle???


 :facepalm:I need to put my glasses on when I try to post from my phone....


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

I've had mine for almost a week now and including a round trip between Indy and Nashville plus the daily drive to work, I have not seen a single one. 

I have, however, had a TON of looks, comments and questions. 

In fact, while leaving a store the other evening a 5-7 year old brother and sister were arguing about a slug bug fight because one claimed it wasn't a Beetle. It was hilarious.


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks like my neighbor picked up a silver one, but not sure which model. I had mixed feelings when I saw it. Maybe it is just their driveway but it looked like the car would look so much better lowered by at least an inch. Unfortunately it didn't change my opinion about the rear view. It definitely needs a spoiler to break the back up. I will have to see one in person with the spoiler to see if it is enough for me.


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

Finally saw another 2012 Beetle in FL. This one was white and in Orlando. Unfortunately, whomever bought it put some pastel graphics on it and some Pep Boys hubcaps on it. Not pretty one bit. 

I must say, the Beetle gets a lot of attention, though. I had 8 people approach me yesterday between Jacksonville and Orlando asking about it and wanting to look at it.


----------



## Spasoje (Aug 14, 2011)

Saw one "in the wild" in Vancouver (BC) - the first one I've seen this side of the border. It was a black turbo...


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Saw my third the other day. Red turbo.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Since the 2012 Beetle arrived at dealerships in October, I've seen exactly ONE on the road. The fact that VW has only sold about 6500 of them in the US since that time is rather scary. It is clearly not as popular as the 98-10 generation. If it was, the base models (and hence, the most affordable ones) on lots would be flying out the door. I was all set to get one as soon as they came out, but now I'm glad I didn't. If the delay issues don't get resolved, and soon, this Beetle will either end up being a flop, or what little water-cooled Beetle community there is will fade to next-to-nothing. 

Only 1401 Beetles were sold in January. With a new model, and based on 2010 figures, this should have been about 4000.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*How many???*

I have had mine since Sept 24, 2011 and have not seen any others in my area. I drive a lot for work to the north of where I live, seen a total of four. My salesperson says the availablity of the car is very poor. They arrive to the dealer without VW telling them they are coming. 




KNEWBUG 

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Pat Floren (May 4, 2011)

I see lots them at work every day  In all honestly though, its an odd situation. When we get turbos in, they fly off the lot. But Ive not seen a single one driving, on the road, with someone behind the wheel who I DONT work with. 

I'll also note that so far, we've not had a single one that was a 5/6speed manual neither in turbo or 2.5L form.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

That is what's so baffling to me. While I agree that the 2.0T is an awesome engine (I have one in my 07 Passat), I NEVER thought that the majority of Beetle buyers would opt for it. I thought the typical Beetle customer would be on a limited budget and go for the Base models. I thought, Who is going to be willing to pay $26-27K (or even 30) for a BUG? 

If you look at the 98-10 models, there are a few turbos and a few diesels, but for those who own 98-05s, the overwhelming majority are 2.0s and after 06, 2.5s. Thus, I assumed that the typical Beetle person wouldn't put performance at the top of their list. I always assumed that the performance-oriented enthusiasts into small 2-door VWs would go for the GTI. 

This has totally changed the perception of what the Beetle once stood for. Basic, cheap transportation and lovable all in one. This would be like Ford bringing back a 21st century version of the Model T with a base 4-cylinder engine but only being able to sell high-end models with a Mustang's V8 under the hood!


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

fiftysomething said:


> That is what's so baffling to me. While I agree that the 2.0T is an awesome engine (I have one in my 07 Passat), I NEVER thought that the majority of Beetle buyers would opt for it. I thought the typical Beetle customer would be on a limited budget and go for the Base models. I thought, Who is going to be willing to pay $26-27K (or even 30) for a BUG?
> 
> If you look at the 98-10 models, there are a few turbos and a few diesels, but for those who own 98-05s, the overwhelming majority are 2.0s and after 06, 2.5s. Thus, I assumed that the typical Beetle person wouldn't put performance at the top of their list. I always assumed that the performance-oriented enthusiasts into small 2-door VWs would go for the GTI.
> 
> This has totally changed the perception of what the Beetle once stood for. Basic, cheap transportation and lovable all in one. This would be like Ford bringing back a 21st century version of the Model T with a base 4-cylinder engine but only being able to sell high-end models with a Mustang's V8 under the hood!


 I honestly think the styling inside AND outside has played a huge part in that. Outside, from a Turbo standpoint, is totally redesigned with a more aggressive look and the interior plus the "gadgetry" has raised the level on this vehicle, especially with the leather. It's an entire universe away from the previous "New Beetle". 

The comments, looks and questions I get on a daily basis would support that.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

So basically, it's turned into a modern-day muscle car. VW did want the Beetle to be more appealing to the masculine gender, and they got their wish, but it certainly appears that VW has done so at a great cost.........about a 50% sales drop. I really hoped this 2012 model would get Beetle sales back in the 40-50K range annually in the US, but with 1401 going out the door in January, they'll be lucky to sell 20,000 for all of 2012.  

I don't mean to come off as a glass half-empty kind of guy, but what this means is that the water-cooled Beetle community will die. Most 98-10s, with the exception of those owned by real enthusiasts are not well taken-care of. Go to a lot and look at used ones. Most will have scratches, scuffs, bad paint, dings and dents, and would need $5000 worth of work to look new again. Thus, the majority of 98-10s will end up in the scrapyard by 2020. Paired with 20K sales of the 2012+ models per year, you'll be lucky to see 1-2 modern Beetles at VW shows. Roswell 2013may end up having 10 people show up..........


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

When people associate the Beetle's DNA to that of vintage Porsche 356 models it is 
quite understandable with regard to the attraction. I recently saw one that went 
for $75,000 in Southampton, N.Y. and others have gone for even higher amounts at 
times. Older individuals with plenty of disposable income are irresistibly drawn to 356's, 
high price and all.


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

Such pessimism here! It has only been out for a few months. Give it some time and if after VW has gotten its act together with the production issues and after the Super Bowl ad campaign it still is selling poorly, then we will know if it is a flop or not. 

Honestly, I think most guys who were too afraid/insecure to have bought a New Beetle before feel that this newer version is more acceptable for them to drive and thus the demand for the sportier turbo models.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I haven't given up totally on the future of water-cooled Beetles yet, but the current trend scares me, that's all. For all I know, the Super Bowl commercial may get the Average Joe off his butt and down to the VW dealership. Maybe, John Q Public doesn't know that the Beetle is all-new. These new Bugs definitely appeal to more men than women, but with that said, in terms of sales, I wonder if that's the root of the problem. Were more 98-10 models originally sold to the female demographic? Even though the last-gen Bug was constantly labeled as a "chick car," I thought sales were evenly split more or less 50/50 among men and women. Maybe more women bought them after all......... 

Either way, the fact is that if sales don't get past 1400-1500 units a month, this car could very well be a flop. Then, VW will have to re-think things. They will either have to redesign the Beetle to look more like the 98-10s again, have two different "his and hers" versions, kill it, or recategorize what was once an iconic name to a very limited niche sports car that would be about as common a sight at VW shows as an Eos. 

Any newly-designed model should be seeing at the very least a 10% increase in units sold as soon as it comes out. Even when original NB sales slowly dropped from 98-05, the facelifted 06 brought them back up for a year. Then they dropped again from 07-09. In 2010, they went back up because the public was told that this was the last year. Therefore, even with the Puebla production problems, 2012s should already be exceeding 2010s in sales.


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

On topic for the thread: I've seen only one, when in Florida. It was a black turbo launch edition, on I-4 southbound near the Disney World ramps. Driver was an older gentleman with a salt&pepper beard. 

I have seen precisely zero on the road here in Canada, in the Ottawa area. The local dealer had one red 2.5. I don't think any turbos have made it here yet. 

On the topic of sales, the numbers don't surprise me at all. TV advertising is what creates brand awareness, and other than a couple teasers last year, I haven't seen any Beetle ads yet. I suspect the reason for the lack of advertising is the lack of production. No point in spending millions on TV ads if you can't even produce enough cars to fill the orders of the early-adopters from last fall. Hopefully, once the SuperBowl ad airs, and it gets regular rotation on the networks in the following weeks, it will start to create some buzz. And at the same time, hopefully the Puebla plant has its act together and is capable of building multiple models. 

I'm looking forward to finally getting my hands on one for a test drive! 

Cheers, 
Dave


----------



## c2tjmc (Nov 16, 2011)

Finally saw another one today. White with sunroof and look like it had Nav. Sharp looking. Was in a Target shopping plaza here in Chesapeake. 

Let's see, that White one + the Red Turbo 2 months ago + my Silver = I have seen a total of 2 other than mine.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

fiftysomething said:


> I haven't given up totally on the future of water-cooled Beetles yet, but the current trend scares me, that's all. For all I know, the Super Bowl commercial may get the Average Joe off his butt and down to the VW dealership. Maybe, John Q Public doesn't know that the Beetle is all-new. These new Bugs definitely appeal to more men than women, but with that said, in terms of sales, I wonder if that's the root of the problem. Were more 98-10 models originally sold to the female demographic? Even though the last-gen Bug was constantly labeled as a "chick car," I thought sales were evenly split more or less 50/50 among men and women. Maybe more women bought them after all.........
> 
> Either way, the fact is that if sales don't get past 1400-1500 units a month, this car could very well be a flop. Then, VW will have to re-think things. They will either have to redesign the Beetle to look more like the 98-10s again, have two different "his and hers" versions, kill it, or recategorize what was once an iconic name to a very limited niche sports car that would be about as common a sight at VW shows as an Eos.
> 
> Any newly-designed model should be seeing at the very least a 10% increase in units sold as soon as it comes out. Even when original NB sales slowly dropped from 98-05, the facelifted 06 brought them back up for a year. Then they dropped again from 07-09. In 2010, they went back up because the public was told that this was the last year. Therefore, even with the Puebla production problems, 2012s should already be exceeding 2010s in sales.


 I know that if production problems were fixed, more Beetles would sell. :thumbup: 
How many are still on dealers' lots? I'll bet not many. 
Where are the Beetles that people have bought?  
I'm not sure what the Super Bowl commercial will do, except for frustrate more people when thay go in and look. Seems to be a huge waste of money if they can't even keep up with the orders they've already taken.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I've seen the Super Bowl commercial and feel that once it air's, everyone will be out 
there looking to buy a Golden Retriever like the one in the ad. Since the Beetle in the 
ad is Red, that will become the largest back-ordered color in the history of VW. Also, 
am I the only one who's noticed that there are no beige interior colored cars to be found 
anywhere? Red Beetles, accompanied by a beige dog should have beige interiors, no?


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

All this time and I've seen zero on the road in Florida. I see them on dealer's lots every time I visit or pass by but none on the road. In the same time I've seen a few Fiat 500s and all kinds of exotic cars. No beetles to found. Hell, I've even a Nissan X-trail from Canada. They aren't even sold in the US. Good going VW! Maybe one day they'll start building Beetles equipped the way people want. I see 98-09 Beetles every day. 

I bet I'll see a unicorn and a rainbow with a pot of gold at the end before one beetle shows up on the road.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Three of the four 2012 Beetles that arrived at my local dealership's lot in October are still there and being offered for $1.00 over Invoice. None are turbo. One is a Base Candy White 2.5 w/auto (that I test drove), one is a Saturn Yellow 2.5 auto with Nav, and the other is a Platinum Grey 2.5 auto with an upgraded sound system. They actually sold the fourth, a Denim Blue 2.5 auto with Nav and sound.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

fiftysomething said:


> Three of the four 2012 Beetles that arrived at my local dealership's lot in October are still there and being offered for $1.00 over Invoice. None are turbo. One is a Base Candy White 2.5 w/auto (that I test drove), one is a Saturn Yellow 2.5 auto with Nav, and the other is a Platinum Grey 2.5 auto with an upgraded sound system. They actually sold the fourth, a Denim Blue 2.5 auto with Nav and sound.


 Yoda feels a disturbance in the force to the tune of about $3000 too expensive...


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

Just mine in Saint Marys, Ga. 
1 other on 95 in Fl going to Jacksonville  I like being the only one!


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.809663,-81.580642


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Yoda feels a disturbance in the force to the tune of about $3000 too expensive...


 With a base price of $19,795 compared to the Jetta's $16,645 and both are decontented almost to the same degree, I'd have to agree. Sure, the Beetle has a 2.5 base engine and the Jetta is the 2.0 but that difference isn't worth the $3,000 price premium. I think VW priced themselves out of the market at the low end and can't deliver on the models that people are actually more interested in paying a premium on. It's the worst of both worlds. 

Superbowl advertisements can't fix this problem. Only delivering on the missing features and pricing the strippers right can make this product move.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Another question to consider: I'm sure many are waiting for the TDI as well, but how much more will that cost than the Base price?


----------



## linewar (Feb 6, 2012)

VR6Now said:


> With a base price of $19,795 compared to the Jetta's $16,645 and both are decontented almost to the same degree, I'd have to agree. Sure, the Beetle has a 2.5 base engine and the Jetta is the 2.0 but that difference isn't worth the $3,000 price premium. I think VW priced themselves out of the market at the low end and can't deliver on the models that people are actually more interested in paying a premium on. It's the worst of both worlds.
> 
> Superbowl advertisements can't fix this problem. Only delivering on the missing features and pricing the strippers right can make this product move.


I have to disagree on the decontented part. My base Beetle, which is a total stripper with no options, has the leatherette interior over the Jetta S's obviously cheap cloth, (have you looked inside a 2012 Jetta S? yuck) heated seats, multi-info display in the instrument cluster, (Jetta S does not have this) Bluetooth, floormats, and 170 HP and 177 lb ft compared to 115 HP and 110 lb ft. I don't know if that's worth $3000 or not, but I certainly don't think of it as "decontented."


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

linewar said:


> I have to disagree on the decontented part. My base Beetle, which is a total stripper with no options, has the leatherette interior over the Jetta S's obviously cheap cloth, (have you looked inside a 2012 Jetta S? yuck) heated seats, multi-info display in the instrument cluster, (Jetta S does not have this) Bluetooth, floormats, and 170 HP and 177 lb ft compared to 115 HP and 110 lb ft. I don't know if that's worth $3000 or not, but I certainly don't think of it as "decontented."


To each, his own but compared to Mk5 Jettas & Mk6 Golfs, The Mk6 Jetta & Beetle are decontented. I'm glad you enjoy your ride but Bluetooth, heated seats, and trip computers are nothing special in 2012 and you can get this and more in a Kia or Hyuandai plus a better J.D. Powers initial quality rating.

Basically, VW skimped on independent suspensions, electronic power steering (with ESP integration), disc brakes, and other things hoping you would not notice to give you space, a low price, and Bluetooth.

Frankly, I'll wait for a loaded TDI (sunroof, nav, fender) and pay the premium or just go with the Golf TDI before they start the hatchet trick with the Mk7. I've been trying to avoid buying another Audi but with the current down grading trend at VW, I may have no choice. I want the Beetle TDI but I suspect my 2012 Tiguan may be the last VW.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm still holding out for a Toffee Brown with a manual transmission. I won't be expecting one anytime in the next year though.


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

Bob Weaver said:


> I'm still holding out for a Toffee Brown with a manual transmission. I won't be expecting one anytime in the next year though.


that's what i wanted.... needed to get rid of my old car asap and couldn't wait though. that terd needed quite some time put into it. got suckered into the white 5 speed (my first car was a white '98 beetle so it worked out well)


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

Finally.....I just saw my first beetle on the road. Red 2.5L driving on I-75 South.


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

Finally?! I'm more than fine being the only one  I like attention!


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.809630,-81.580757


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

I love attention too, and would not want the same color and configuration around in my area but they are so pretty...seeing them makes me smile. I love Beetles!


misterwes said:


> Finally?! I'm more than fine being the only one  I like attention!
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.809630,-81.580757


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Still zero on the road!


----------



## a6m5zerosen (Jan 21, 2012)

I bought mine last November (the day before Thanksgiving), I commute 50 miles a day (round trip), and I have NEVER seen another one one the road-and I live in Denver...


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

A couple weeks ago I saw three in a single day, but since then I haven't seen any at all


----------



## c2tjmc (Nov 16, 2011)

Saw two different Reflex Silver 2012's just outside of Raleigh yesterday in Cary, NC. Saw them within minutes of each other.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*2 today*

Both 2.5`s, one Red and one Silver, both with Retro wheels, Ojai California and Ventura California



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


KNEWBUG


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Finally saw one! Wife got hers on Sept 25 last year and we have not seen another one, other than on the dealers lot. I drive on I 5 north of Portland Oregon almost every day and I finnaly saw one , on a transport truck heading south to the Portland area. It was covered by the white wrap like all the others in the load. It was the only beetle on the truck. Will I ever see one driven by an actual owner?


----------



## laimins (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm in the western suburbs of Chicago just a couple of miles from Fox Valley VW. I've only seen one 2012 Beetle on the road and that one was out for a test drive. Otherwise, nothing, nada, zip.


----------



## a6m5zerosen (Jan 21, 2012)

FINALLY saw a 2012 Beetle (reflex silver) on the road. First one I've seen since I bought mine last November.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Bill has a theory that certain parts of these here United States have some cities with
'cracks' that lead to different dimensions of space, and if Beetles are swallowed up
into them, all of us living in our dimension will never know it. He claims that, 'they are
there.....it's just that we can't see them.' All this was extensively reported in episodes 
of Star Trek and we know their scientific knowledge is beyond reproach. This would
make much more sense than Bill's initial theory that certain Beetles have been fitted
with "Klingon-like' cloaking devices which I always found to be a bit 'over the top'.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

No comment.

Bill


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

saw my second 2.5 Beetle...black with tinted windows driving on 71 south, 30 miles south of Columbus, Ohio. Looked nice and sharp..a head turner


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Saw a Denim Blue today... obviously w/o sunroof, or it would be MINE!


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Bill has a theory that certain parts of these here United States have some cities with
> 'cracks' that lead to different dimensions of space, and if Beetles are swallowed up
> into them, all of us living in our dimension will never know it. He claims that, 'they are
> there.....it's just that we can't see them.' All this was extensively reported in episodes
> ...


Well, if there's no crack in the in So Cal, there ain't none nowhere...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

'Moody' ! I saw a Lancia and a 'Ghia' today. They were closeasthis in a secluded section of
a lot and I believe there could be some 'hanky-panky' going on when no one is watching them.
Wondered if your first romantic interest was an Italian too?


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

Did my courtesy check and a few of the mechanics were "hey that one has a sunroof" and stopped to look. So even the dealership shop guys aren't seeing sunroofs.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, my Ghia days were the wild child days....


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

A few days ago, I saw 2 Beetles in the same day... that's a record!!! 

But still only 5 since October '11. 

Still have not seen Toffee Brown.

My '01 NB is 1k short of 200,000 miles. It's been flashing P0420 (CAT Converter) every few weeks. I keep telling my better half that 0420 signifies April 20th... the day the NB reincarnates into a B12.

:laugh:


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

Was on the highway the other day and I passed a red turbo Beetle getting off the highway. As I passed that exit a white turbo Beetle was getting on the highway. I go months without seeing any and then 2 within 100ft and nowhere near a dealership! haha


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

misterwes said:


> Finally?! I'm more than fine being the only one  I like attention!
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.809630,-81.580757


Moody Lucy mentioned wanting to get rid of the black leatherette rear headrests that come
standard in her 2.5 Beetle. Are the 'smaller' Euro version ones available in a black leatherette?
If so, maybe you could list the VW Part # and cost for her on site.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Saw a white turbo on the road the other day. First one I've seen on the road in quite some time.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Other than following my own on the way to tinting, I saw a red 2.5.... 
It may be the same one I've seen before, but in a completely different part of town.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Moody Lucy mentioned wanting to get rid of the black leatherette rear headrests that come
> standard in her 2.5 Beetle. Are the 'smaller' Euro version ones available in a black leatherette?
> If so, maybe you could list the VW Part # and cost for her on site.


I asked at the dealer's parts desk today using the # for the fabric ones you listed as a starting point, and was told they can't be ordered. He suggested having someone in Europe getting them and sending them, also suggested e-bay. Driving the CC, I noticed it has the lower headrests.....:what:
I do have acquaintances in England and Holland.... Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> I asked at the dealer's parts desk today using the # for the fabric ones you listed as a starting point, and was told they can't be ordered. He suggested having someone in Europe getting them and sending them, also suggested e-bay. Driving the CC, I noticed it has the lower headrests.....:what:
> I do have acquaintances in England and Holland.... Hmmmmmm.....


'Moody' ! I checked the 'VW UK Site' and they won't be offrering the leatherette. Couldn't
even find a listing in Holland for Volkswagen. Did see a 2009 CC listed on Ebay that
had black rear headrests but couldn't tell if they were leather or leatherette? They are 'low
hugging' but look to be more substantial and a bit higher in height than mine but still way
better than the balloons. The Vin for this 2009 (Cornsilk & Black interior) car was as follows:
WVWML93C09E543559. Side note: I do believe the leatherette is in the cars that are in Mexico.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Finally saw my 1st Beetle on the road this week - a Denim Blue 2.5 headed North on I-15 in Provo.

But, I expect to see more as our dealers have doubled inventory this past week. Things are definitely ramping up.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> 'Moody' ! I checked the 'VW UK Site' and they won't be offrering the leatherette. Couldn't
> even find a listing in Holland for Volkswagen. Did see a 2009 CC listed on Ebay that
> had black rear headrests but couldn't tell if they were leather or leatherette? They are 'low
> hugging' but look to be more substantial and a bit higher in height than mine but still way
> ...


In my never ending attempt to keep the 'Moody Woman' from going ballistic I was able to
note that Ireland offers various models of the Beetle and they did list a VW Customer Care 
Phone Number for calls from abroad. Since Bill assures me that they speak English there,
perhaps you can call the number and inquire about black leatherette rear headrests?
Tel +353 1 619 3604

Since they have a lot of Golf models offered, and in the event the Beetles aren't ready for
sale yet, you might want to ask about rear headrests from the Golfs.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I may have a connection in Scotland too.....


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> Thanks for the info! I may have a connection in Scotland too.....


Good Luck to you 'Moody Lassie'!


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

If they end up being $400-$500, I'm just going to live w/o them unless I have backseat passengers. 
Until I win the lottery!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> If they end up being $400-$500, I'm just going to live w/o them unless I have backseat passengers.
> Until I win the lottery!


 Since 'Gaga' has gone into non-conversation mode, this might be a good time for 'Lady Ghia' 
to breakout and fill that void. I'm sure Bill can get you 'booked' at the Mormon Tabernacle in 
Salt Lake City. With 'Moody Blues' music playing in the background, all you would need to do 
is give a little insight to your fans as to what makes Lady Ghia 'tick'. I'm sure there would be 
enough money, after expenses, to afford those rear headrests you want.


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

*Red 2.5 w/Sunroof*

Was just out cruising and saw a beautiful Red 2.5 w/Sunroof. He had the same fancy wheels that are on Moody's 2.5. Funny thing was he had Michigan plates that said Manufacture and when I pulled up next to him he stated very mater of factly that he was driving it and doing an article for a magazine. 

Before I could ask any other questions he quickly sped away as if disinterested in talking to an actual owner. 

Oh well, it was nice to see a red one up close.....my dealer has never had one.


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

Saw a gray with sunroof going the opposite way on Kenny Road in Columbus, OH! I was so excited to see one, I turned my head around and swerved a little  I love Beetles!


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

Finally seeing them around J-ville! I saw a Platinum Gray Turbo on the west side. Unfortunately, I saw a white 2.5 being fished out of a lake in my sisters neighborhood. Guy fell asleep at the wheel and it took a drink.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Almostirish said:


> Finally seeing them around J-ville! I saw a Platinum Gray Turbo on the west side. Unfortunately, I saw a white 2.5 being fished out of a lake in my sisters neighborhood. Guy fell asleep at the wheel and it took a drink.


 Did gators nibble the driver? 

I saw a white 2.5 today, raising my total to 6 in 6 months.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Hmmm.... wonder if the Beetles float as good as the old air-cooled ones. 

Bill


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

UTE said:


> Hmmm.... wonder if the Beetles float as good as the old air-cooled ones.
> 
> Bill


 
Hahahaha...This one did not fair so well. It was upside down. On a good note, he is safe and Gator free.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Starting to see a lot more...saw a yellow one the other day on the way to work, saw a white one at the grocery store by my place yesterday and saw a denim blue one this morning


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

vdub10golf said:


> Starting to see a lot more...saw a yellow one the other day on the way to work, saw a white one at the grocery store by my place yesterday and saw a denim blue one this morning


 'Moody's' been a 'wild woman' since getting her Denim Blue 'Bug'. Wouldn't surprise me to 
find out she took it out for an extended ride and wound up going from California to Texas. 
She is a 'spur of the moment' gal !


----------



## Dmac200769 (May 10, 2009)

I've seen...erm .... ONE! (and it was the one I had for the weekend from the dealer!) However the car only officialy went on sale on April 2nd in the UK!!


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

Saw a yellow one with black racing stripes on Saturday. My parents saw the same one this weekend so it must be in the Medina, OH area.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Dmac200769 said:


> I've seen...erm .... ONE! (and it was the one I had for the weekend from the dealer!) However the car only officialy went on sale on April 2nd in the UK!!


 Dmac ! Am curious to know if either the 2012 Beetle or other models available in the U.K. 
have 'lower than U.S. profile' rear headrests in a plain black leatherette (synthetic leather) 
that U.S. owners could purchase? The 'big balloon' rear headrests here in the U.S. really do 
hinder vision out the rear hatch glass area.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

katie78 said:


> Saw a yellow one with black racing stripes on Saturday. My parents saw the same one this weekend so it must be in the Medina, OH area.


 'Moody Lucy' has been 'holding the fort' on behalf of female VW enthusiasts since you went 
on your last leave of absence. It's good to know you're back to split the duties with 'Moody'. 
She tends to go ballistic when everything piles up on her and now she can go into a semi- 
relaxed mode with your return to the trenches. Welcome home, Katie !


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Saw a silver 2.5 today with an aftermarket spoiler


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

I've been here. Just don't have much to say.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

katie78 said:


> I've been here. Just don't have much to say.


 I thought that maybe you were all tuckered out from trying to get your 'frozen' doors 
open last winter and needed time before re-entering the 'World of VWVortex' again.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Dmac ! Am curious to know if either the 2012 Beetle or other models available in the U.K.
> have 'lower than U.S. profile' rear headrests in a plain black leatherette (synthetic leather)
> that U.S. owners could purchase? The 'big balloon' rear headrests here in the U.S. really do
> hinder vision out the rear hatch glass area.


 Good question, Ron! I need to know who I can get to export them for me! 
What do you mean I go ballistic? I'm just a calm, mild-mannered teacher! :facepalm:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> Good question, Ron! I need to know who I can get to export them for me!
> What do you mean I go ballistic? I'm just a calm, mild-mannered teacher! :facepalm:


 With all due respect, your students, critters, and husband are said to have 'run for the hills' when 
VW kept giving you the 'run-a-round', fearing one of your famous 'mood swing' eruptions coming 
to the surface. I'm sure everyone is forever thankful that VW finally got you the car you wanted.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> Hmmm.... wonder if the Beetles float as good as the old air-cooled ones.
> 
> Bill


 I'm waiting for a new world record for the amount of people 'stuffed' in the 2012 Beetle. 
Maybe they can schedule it in Brooklyn's famous 'Coney Island' when they have the 'world's 
hot dog eating contest'.


----------



## Dmac200769 (May 10, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> Dmac ! Am curious to know if either the 2012 Beetle or other models available in the U.K.
> have 'lower than U.S. profile' rear headrests in a plain black leatherette (synthetic leather)
> that U.S. owners could purchase? The 'big balloon' rear headrests here in the U.S. really do
> hinder vision out the rear hatch glass area.


 The 'Sport' version I had with the Black Vienna Leather had rear headrests , whether they are different to the US ones , Im not sure , I didn't find rear visibility a problem while I had the car though!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Dmac200769 said:


> The 'Sport' version I had with the Black Vienna Leather had rear headrests , whether they are different to the US ones , Im not sure , I didn't find rear visibility a problem while I had the car though!


 If you didn't find visability a problem, you definitely had the non-balloon ones. The only 
problem with the Black Vienna Leather would be cost if they are real leather and not 
synthetic. If possible, can you post a part number, dealer email address, and price? 
Some on this side of 'the pond' would be interested I'm sure.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Since I got me Beetle, I have seen NONE! Not even the ones I thought were in my area. 
I'm sure Hayward would love to see some of his relatives.....


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

I witnessed a NB chasing a PlatGrey B12 2.5L Sunday afternoon. I must declare... that w/o the spoiler the B12 has one PhatAss. 

7 Beetles in 6 months.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

My sightings are up to 5, not counting those for sale on dealership lots. I was surprised to see one with just 180 miles on an independent lot, a Saturn Yellow 2.5 auto for $20,495. 

As of March 31, 10,299 21st Century Beetles have been sold in the US, so they're out there. Just not where I live....I may have to drive 100 miles over to Minneapolis just so I can see more.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Saw my first one on the road since I brought mine home! 
A red one, no sunroof, couldn't tell if it was a Turbo or 2.5... We waved to each other. 
This brings my total to 3 since the launch.


----------



## madolyn_a (Jun 25, 2002)

I saw one for the first time two weeks ago in Watertown, MA. It was Toffee Brown, and since it was dark out and I only saw it from the front, I couldn't tell which trim it was. 

My Passat wagon is 10 years old and getting ready to retire, so I'm hoping to test-drive a Beetle very soon! I'm considering the Beetle, SportWagen, or Gulf 4-door.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm loving mine, Madolyn!


----------



## BigfoxPye (Mar 20, 2011)

I see one everyday from the inside


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

3


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Saw another Plat Grey Turbo in Santa Barbara... 

8 in 6 months.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

a ton, at least two a day, an even mix of 2.5s and 2.0Ts too :thumbup:


----------



## breakinperiod (Mar 18, 2008)

*Haven't seen even 1....*

I'm in Boston. Man the new style is fugly. No wonder I havent seen any. My '57 Oval looks so much better.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Saw another red one on Sunday in Raleigh. I think that makes number 4 on the road that I've seen.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Saw a yellow and a white one the past couple days. The white one stood out and after looking at it closer, noticed it had a beige leather interior and an aftermarket sunroof (like on the GTIs) I noticed they had also taken off the rear headrests haha. Not sure if they did the beige aftermarket or if it came like that. It was a 2.5 too, I thought they only came with the leatherette


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

One more... a yellow 2.5L

9 in 7 months


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Three on the road thus far.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Six for me.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Saw one today jut like mine*










KNEWBUG


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Finally saw another one! White turbo w/ sunroof. I think that makes 4 TOTAL! 
Also saw a carrier with at least 2 beetles heading up from Puebla!


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

10 in 8 months.

Seen more Passats in the same time period.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I regularly see a black 2.5 w/sunroof with a rather....cranky looking driver.

Wednesday I saw a toffee brown 2.5 on the way to work. Someone in my office has a denim blue, and someoneat another building my company owns has a red Turbo.


----------



## r2s2 (Feb 16, 2005)

None.


----------



## Alvega007 (May 23, 2012)

None, except the one I test drove back in November 2011. I'm still waiting for the one I ordered.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I finally saw one with a manual transmission, a Base 2.5 in Platinum Gray.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

fiftysomething said:


> I finally saw one with a manual transmission, a Base 2.5 in Platinum Gray.


 Manual??? That's like... AWESOME DUDE !!!


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Seen in santa barbara california*

 








KNEWBUG


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Seen in thousand oaks california*

 







KNEWBUG


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

Saw my 3rd one at the Rocky River marina yesterday.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Two today*

Within a five minute timespan, one Black Turbo Launch Edition and a 2.5 Red with Sunroof.







KNEWBUG

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Saw a Reef Blue Turbo with 19" Tornado wheels at Sea Side Villas on Hilton Head Island, SC.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Ive seen one since launch. 


Sent from my iPhone 7GS.


----------



## laimins (Oct 7, 2011)

*Still no 2012 Beetles in Chicago*

In February the wife ordered a white Beetle with a sunroof and beige interior. Still waiting. However, since then we've been looking for 2012 Beetles every time we are on the road and we've only seen one. And that one appeared to be out for a test drive because we live only a mile or two from Fox Valley VW in the western suburbs of Chicago.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Made a drive down to Newport Beach on Saturday, adn we didn't see one! Got lots of comments on mine while at the beach.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I saw 4 in 3 days when I was in Ashevillle a few weeks ago. I think that makes 7 or 8 total that I've seen driving around, not counting the couple I saw at SoWo.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Saw a denim blue one yesterday and a black turbo on the way to school today. I've been getting a lot of compliments/questions lately too. Like yesterday someone asked while I was getting gas what kind of mileage it got, then asked if it was a diesel, I said no it's the turbo, then he asked if it was the turbo diesel...Lol. I had just said it wasn't a diesel.


----------



## GTIgina (Sep 23, 2004)

i see one in my driveway everyday! 










yes i know im a smartass!


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Finally saw another one! A white 2.5 on the 55 North in Villa Park, CA. 
I think that makes 4 since the launch...... 
My dealer has plenty- even a few with sunroofs!


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Drove alongside a black turbo yesterday on the way home off 75 until it turned


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Spotted a yellow 2.5 on the way to work this morning.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Saw 5 more in the last month, which included 2 long trips. 

So that's 15 in 9 months... but I still have not seen a Toffee Brown on a dealer lot or on the road.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

There are 4 others running around Omaha that I have seen but the dealer that I purchased mine from has about 30 on the lot...


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

I have seen exactly two besides the one I saw at the dealership. And one of the two was a driving school car.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Saw my 8th on the road yesterday, a Black Turbo.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Drove behind a black turbo on the way home from work yesterday.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

jwcardy said:


> There are 4 others running around Omaha that I have seen but the dealer that I purchased mine from has about 30 on the lot...


 30 on the lot!!! 

When do they launch the "buy 1, get 1 free" campaign??? :laugh:


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

It's too bad that cars aren't priced like Christmas cards after the holiday has come and gone. Could you imagine being able to buy a 2012 Beetle for $10,000 as soon as the first 2013's hit the lot?


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

*3 for 1!*

On my way to San Diego I saw 3- yes, in just one trip (about 2 hours of driving)! 
One Denim Blue no s/s/n/, turbo black and turbo gray. 
I think that makes 6 since the launch......


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Saw three more this week! White 2.5, platinum turbo, and a red.
Saw a Denim Blue with a sunroof at the dealer. Retro wheels, so I'm assuming it doesn't have the sound and nav. They have several Beetles on the lot- 2.5 and turbo!


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I saw ZERO on my trip to and from Vegas.


----------



## Dennis R (Jul 17, 2012)

I have seen more Beetles on the road in the past week than in the past month and a half. My wife and I saw about 10 or so including 2 turbos, a turbo with sunroof, a basic with sunroof and the rest all basic. We have been more aware of them as we are going to check out the TDI when it arrives. Supposedly they are due in August and there is a group of about 50 or so beetles at the port that seem to be secluded from the rest, maybe they are the TDI's. Also, the local dealers seem to be getting more of the Beetles in stock.

(Edit) The secluded Beetles are facing the road so I can't see if there is any TDI badging on the rear deck. They do have special wheels but they may be turbos, not sure.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Has anyone seen a Toffee Brown on the road yet?


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't think I've seen one on the road but my dealership has sold several


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Has anyone seen a Toffee Brown on the road yet?


 I've seen one parked in a random lot.


----------



## jenn02 (Jul 18, 2012)

Saw one in our work parking lot yesterday, but it had Florida plates. Still haven't seen anyone local (which isn't altogether surprising, considering where we live).


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

We just one other one in the neighborhood. Hardly none in a big city.


----------

